# Home Depot 11% rebates on last 30 days purchases



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I just found out about this and apparently it is nowhere to be found on their website. Anyway, you can get an 11% rebate on any in-store/in-stock purchases at home depot. Unfortunatly, not all Home Depots participate in this program...

*- Click here for a list of Participating cities & stores -*

*How to get the rebate:
*
1. Go to https://www.homedepotrebates11percent.com/ 
2 Fill in the date of receipt. Click next...
3. Fill in the Receipt number (no spaces) and total amount (including tax). Click next...
4. Fill in personal info and submit.

[IMG=https://www.homedepotrebates11percent.com/media/uploads/1486489071071.png][/IMG]


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I believe the qualifier is being near a Menards.
They jave been running their 11% mail in rebate pretty steadily for the last couple years. A few breaks but is seems like more often than not.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I hope the offer runs concurrently with military discounts. I would save a lot of money.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

This month they have pretty good offers too.
For people who have questions to their customer service here is the way contacting them https://home-depot.pissedconsumer.cоm/customer-service.html. I always make sure i leave my feedback after making a big purchase.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I hope the offer runs concurrently with military discounts. I would save a lot of money.


I tried submitting a couple of receipts with my purchases now that I live near a Menards, and both were declined. Either it was past the 30 days (which I don't remember if it was or not), or they don't stack the discounts. Let me know if it works for you, and I'll give it a shot in the future. Actually, I just purchased a couple of new items I've never bought before (snow shovels) so it might work this time.


----------

